# FN Quailty??



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been looking at FNS-9 and they remind me of a CZ which I love. My question is, are they a quality brand??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the reviews from TRUTH ABOUT GUNS.

Gun Review: FNS-9 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been seriously considering the FNS 9c due to the good FNS reputation. Dry fired a brand new one at the gunshow this weekend. Surprisingly, the trigger was gritty and had a mushy break. Don't know if that is common or not, but it gave me second thoughts. I've got to find another one at a lgs and try it. Could have been an anomaly, but now I've found at least two comments on the web about this same gritty issue. Maybe it would smooth out after shooting a couple hundred rounds or a good cleaning. Don't know.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

Baklash said:


> I've been seriously considering the FNS 9c due to the good FNS reputation. Dry fired a brand new one at the gunshow this weekend. Surprisingly, the trigger was gritty and had a mushy break. Don't know if that is common or not, but it gave me second thoughts. I've got to find another one at a lgs and try it. Could have been an anomaly, but now I've found at least two comments on the web about this same gritty issue. Maybe it would smooth out after shooting a couple hundred rounds or a good cleaning. Don't know.


OK, I went to a lgs today and dry fired a FNS9 (didn't have the 9c) and got the same gritty trigger, although not quite as bad, and the same weird mushy sounding break. Also looked at a HK vp9 and a Walther PPQ. Wow, what nice triggers. Just wish one of them made a compact. The first one to do so gets my money.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The glock and fns9 both have the mushy or spongy trigger pull. 
The Fns 9 along with the Glock's striker are not fully cocked until you pull the trigger. That's where the spongy feel comes from
The vp9 is a fully cocked striker pistol with a clean break. These Are ALL DAO PISTOLS 

The CZ is not a DAO striker fired pistol ,

Good luck in choosing


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Save a few more bucks and get a CZ. You won't regret it.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

pic said:


> The glock and fns9 both have the mushy or spongy trigger pull.
> The Fns 9 along with the Glock's striker are not fully cocked until you pull the trigger. That's where the spongy feel comes from
> The vp9 is a fully cocked striker pistol with a clean break. These Are ALL DAO PISTOLS
> 
> ...


Pic, thanks for your comments. What do you think causes the gritty feeling before the trigger break? Is it something that can be corrected?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's usually in the upper part of the trigger assembly 
I've bought a few handguns with a slight gritty trigger.. I had a 1911 and Glock with a slight grit.

I eliminated the grit with plenty of oil n dry firing. Snap caps are usually recommended for continuous dry firing,,,,,,
The gritty trigger drove me crazy, lol.

I have never personally felt the Fns-9 trigger. 

You came across two fn's with gritty triggers, kinda discouraging I know.

I'm curious if you brought up the issue of the gritty trigger to the salesperson and what was their response. 

Maybe Try the trigger on a used fn9 , see if the grittiness exists on a worn in trigger.

Or the heck with it,,,I'd BUY THE VP9 , or Glock.

Something you're already aware of I'm sure,,,IMO the holster is a very important part for safely carrying any handgun, more so with the strikers. Good luck 
:smt1099


----------



## Rickster49 (Feb 22, 2014)

mitzymitzy said:


> I have been looking at FNS-9 and they remind me of a CZ which I love. My question is, are they a quality brand??


I believe the quality of their firearms to be excellent...Fabrique Nationale is one of the largest firearms manufacturers in the world. They own US Repeating Arms (Winchester) and Browning...My FNP40 pistol has been a flawless performer and unusually accurate for pistol of this type....If the FNS-9 fits your hand and is priced right I would not hesitate purchasing one.


----------



## Groundhog34 (Mar 20, 2015)

They are top line quality. Some may not like the trigger or grip but these are individual preferences. FN is comparable to Glock, CZ, Springfield or Beretta.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I was very impressed with an FNX 40.
I then bought it.

I am still impressed.
Excellent design and quality.


----------



## Hamfisted (Jul 7, 2016)

The gritty trigger can be cleaned up very nicely. First thing is take some brake cleaner and spray out all the assembly/shipping lube out of the sear and trigger group, polish the firing pin blocker contact area and re-lube with your favorite gun lube. You'll be very surprised.


-Mike


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I love my new FN 9C. The quality is unsurpassed. Trigger did not seem mushy or gritty. Had nice clean break then again I am use to my M&P trigger.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got an FNX .45 15+1 that I haven't fired yet. I've dry fired it and the trigger felt fine. I don't know how one can compare it to a CZ though? FNH is a quality gun manufacturer. My only complaint is that the grip feels like a cheese grater.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

desertman said:


> I've got an FNX .45 15+1 that I haven't fired yet. I've dry fired it and the trigger felt fine. I don't know how one can compare it to a CZ though? FNH is a quality gun manufacturer. My only complaint is that the grip feels like a cheese grater.


I put the tractiongrips (rubber) on mine feels great now.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys triggers will improve with more shooting. They hafta "shoot in". I don't have a mushy or spongy trigger on any Glock I own. FN's are too pricey. jmho


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackhawkman said:


> Guys triggers will improve with more shooting. They hafta "shoot in". I don't have a mushy or spongy trigger on any Glock I own. FN's are too pricey. jmho


FN FNS pistols have been selling for much less than Glocks recently.


----------



## FA44magnum (Jun 22, 2017)

I own 2 FN 5.7s and have been 100% satisfied with both. I just used the first one at the NRA Whittington Center in Raton NM for my only handgun in the Practical Pistol I and II courses. We shot over 1,000 in 4 days - I had no issues whatsoever and did not even clean it during that period. Other people in my group with their Kimbers and S&W Shields were having the occasional stove-pipes, etc.


----------



## Ohsheepdog (Feb 7, 2014)

I own 3 FNS pistols- a full size 9, full size 40 and a compact 9. 
I've zero issues with them. All had good triggers out of the box that greatly improved with dry and live fire. They're very accurate and low recoiling for their weight. Lightly used ones are well under $400 on GB and even new 40cal full sized guns are about $400 before shipping. 
Buy one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know this thread is old, when you look at when the original poster started it. However, I thought it might be worth commenting, since it keeps getting bounced...

I love FN rifles. I have a PS90 and SCAR 16S, and previously owned two other PS90s.

However, after this thread, I would not buy a FN handgun: https://pistol-forum.com/showthread.php?24700-So-I-broke-my-FNS-9L

Granted, the thread is 24 pages, but worth reading in its entirety...

There seems to be an issue on the FNS series on what the lifespan of the gun is, and the maintenance schedule (which FN won't release). And, they denied a warranty repair because the guy didn't follow a schedule of having the gun checked every 2k rounds. That is ridiculous.

As someone on that thread said:


> I realize this is not an actual maintenance schedule, but the FNS manual does say the gun should be checked by FN or a gunsmith every 2,000 rounds. Yeah, I know. That's what it says, though.


Don't do that, and they can deny a warranty claim it seems. This is just pure ridiculous...

Another comment on the thread:



> As I read that manual, with its horrible grammar and lack of punctuation, your pistol needs to be inspected by a certified armorer every 2,000 rounds OR every year. It does not say "whichever comes first." The BS about how your pistol is such a finely tuned machine that your neanderthal mind can't possibly comprehend the complexity, leading to its certain destruction if you do more than field strip pisses me off so badly that I would NEVER buy any FN product, EVER. Sure, you're not a certified armorer, and I'm sure it's more complex than a GLOCK, but, sure as a bear #&**@ in the woods, I wouldn't own a pistol that I have to ship off to the mothership ON MY DIME every couple of weeks/months.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> but, sure as a bear #&**@ in the woods, I wouldn't own a pistol that I have to ship off to the mothership ON MY DIME every couple of weeks/months.


Although I have an FNX 45. I would never ship it off no matter what they suggest. Working on guns can at some times be a little tricky but it's not rocket science. If two hands can put it together there's no reason that another's two hands can't take it apart and put it back together. Obviously that depends on one's mechanical ability and willingness to buy the proper tools. If I can't completely dis-assemble or re-assemble any particular gun, I won't buy it.

I don't know? Except in rare circumstances when you have absolutely no choice, having to depend on others is one big pain in the ass. Having spent the greater part of my life working on mechanical devices. I've got plenty of "just in case" tools that I haven't even used yet, along with some that I've only used once.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you imagine having to pay shipping for such a thing? Every 2k rounds? Ridiculous.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Can you imagine having to pay shipping for such a thing? Every 2k rounds? Ridiculous.


No, not only that but wait for God only knows how long to get the God damn thing back. I'd be willing to bet that they don't even look at the few that they do get back? I don't think that there's any other manufacturer that suggests doing such a stupid thing. Not even Taurus. It's not like the FN's a cheaply made gun, it isn't. And as such there's no reason in the world why it should be sent back unless there was an obvious defect from the factory.

From a marketing standpoint that does not speak to well of FN. "Buy an FN and send it back every 2000 rounds." It doesn't inspire much confidence now does it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, no. And, they guy had not even put hat many rounds thru his gun, yet they claimed that the gun wasn't designed for that heavy usage (if I remember the thread correctly - it's been a while since I read the entire thing.

I personally would not look at the FN 509 either, after what happened with that guy and the company's response. I like their carbines, and possibly the Five Seven handgun (I've owned one before). Other than that, I could not trust their handguns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, no. And, they guy had not even put hat many rounds thru his gun, yet they claimed that the gun wasn't designed for that heavy usage (if I remember the thread correctly - it's been a while since I read the entire thing.
> 
> I personally would not look at the FN 509 either, after what happened with that guy and the company's response. I like their carbines, and possibly the Five Seven handgun (I've owned one before). Other than that, I could not trust their handguns.


I bought mine because I liked the idea of a 15+1 .45ACP. But I rarely carry it, it's too bulky. I doubt I'll get rid of it though. I've really taken a liking to my HK VP40 and VP9. Really nice guns that are worth looking into if you haven't already. Damn! I wish they made a VP45  The MAC 10? A useless gun that I won't get rid of. It really serves no practical purpose.


----------

